# Cost of x rays?



## jen24 (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi does anyone know how much xrays can cost at the vets??

We are taking gingersnap who is 3 weeks old to the vets to check her leg and they said they may need to do an xray as it keeps popping in and out of place. she can walk on it for a bit but then it pops out straight and seems to lock in place and she has trouble getting it back bent again. the poor thing keeps falling over it.

i dont even kow what they think it could be, or what treatment will be offered and i know vets tend to just do the work then charge you afterwards so id like to be prepared!


----------



## jen24 (Apr 19, 2009)

anyone??! please?


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

it depends on where you are and what x ray i think!
my cat had an x ray a few weeks back but i don't know how much is cost on it's own as it was inclu with the other fees. so sorry can't help


----------



## thompsonk (Jul 4, 2009)

Ring the vet and ask

xx


----------



## jen24 (Apr 19, 2009)

thompsonk said:


> Ring the vet and ask
> 
> xx


i have but he said he needs to ask his partner (business partner) and get back to me by the end of the day. he said he may be able to do it cheaper because she is only 3 weeks old but he wouldnt give me an estimate until he has spoken to the other guy!

im just so worried its gonna be something terrible that they cant fix.


----------



## BB76 (Sep 9, 2009)

I think you should estimate £200 for an x-ray - my cat had it's hip/leg x-rayed a month ago and whilst the total bill was higher I worked out the xray itself was £200. I hope this helps....are you insured????


----------

